# traction control button on or off



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

if the light comes on then the TC is off.
If you hold the TC button till two lights come on, then you just turned off TC and the stability control as well. just a FYI


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If the TC light and/or the SC light come on while you're driving and not holding down the TC button, that means they are active. If you're on cruze control the car will disengage the cruze control. Be forwarned that the stabilitrac system in the Cruze is extremely sensative so if you corner at speed on a rough road it may trigger even when it doesn't need to.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Light on the dash after pressing the button means the system is off. If it starts blinking while driving, that means it's doing something. 

The TC/Stabilitrak default to "on" whenever the car starts. I'd leave them on for 99% of driving conditions. The only times I've needed to turn the TC off were when starting uphill in deep snow or when showing off. Both times, wheelspin was desired. IIRC I've had them off for less than 2 miles of driving in the 34k miles I've had the car.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Just get in an drive it. Unless u press the button it is always on

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

When traffic is light and I can make the interchange from eastbound C-470 to northbound I-25 at the posted 65 I have to turn off the TC/SC system to prevent it from engaging when I come off the bridge. The joint from bridge to road surface is that much of a bump. Otherwise I leave it on unless I'm dealing with really slick conditions. Then I turn off the TC only.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> When traffic is light and I can make the interchange from eastbound C-470 to northbound I-25 at the posted 65 I have to turn off the TC/SC system to prevent it from engaging when I come off the bridge. The joint from bridge to road surface is that much of a bump. Otherwise I leave it on unless I'm dealing with really slick conditions. Then I turn off the TC only.


What does it do when it activates anyway? Never had stability control in a car, but my traction control used to activate under 25 mph. I can spin tires in the Cruze from a stop and have never seen it activate TC.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

On the Cruze, the traction control triggers the ABS system to slow down a spinning wheel. The stabilitrac system does a combination of applying understeer and ABS to straighten the car out. Personally I can't stand either - people need to learn how to drive properly. My Montana's AWD had the correct traction control implementation - it would transfer power away from the slipping wheel but not apply the brakes. It didn't have stabilitrac.


----------



## scha7530 (Apr 15, 2012)

The stability control will brake one or more wheels in order to point the car in the direction you are asking for with the steering wheel. Usually this only happens if you really overcook a corner or do a quick lane change. 

The traction control has a fairly high threshold. On this car, it will use the ESC module to brake the spinning wheel lightly in order to increase traction. I have had mine come on while accelerating quickly and turning right from a stop in the rain. 

Its designed to be as transparent as possible. It may activate and you may not even notice.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I always notice. The first time it activated on me the thought "what the * just happened?" went through my head. It's hard not to notice your car not doing what you told it to do.


----------



## RyanPatty (Sep 28, 2012)

thanks boys


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Just to forewarn any potential diesel owners that even on dry bitumen with traction control on as soon as the turbo comes on the tyres will chirp. If TC is off I would be really careful on wet roads as the car can go from feeling really slow to instant power from rest and takes a bit of getting used to because your natural reaction is to increase pressure on the gas peddle and when the turbo reacts you suddenly have more power than you expected. Once accustomed to this trait you really get to love the performance especially climbing steep hills.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The 16in firestones spin freely on dry pavement & have not noticed the traction control com on at all. All it takes is a rolling start at about 5mph & then give anything more than 1/2 throttle. 

I'm sure once I drive these in the snow I will be getting some new tires, as easily as these spin on dry pavement think they might be a bit scary in the snow.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Except for rain/wet roads I always drive with TC off and SC on, and that's all I have to say about that.


----------

